# Lamb banding wound



## jambi1214 (Aug 8, 2021)

Our vet banded lamb about a month ago and band/testicles fell off yesterday. Today when I looked at the area it doesn't look healthy. I don't think This is expected. Will call vet in am. Is any of this expected ? I put iodine on area. Ga e antibiotics and NSAIDs. Sprayed with fly spray to minimize fly contamination. Suggestions?


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 8, 2021)

Looks like it came off too soon.  It should have been more closed up and healed. Dry,  not looking like an open wound.  I wouldn't put any more iodine on it , at least until vet sees it, if they want to.... and it needs to stay open so will drain if any;  keep the flies out of it is good and antibiotic shot was smart.  Agree that you need to call the vet since they did the banding.  
It honestly almost looks like the band did not cut off the circulation enough to get it to dry up properly.


----------



## jambi1214 (Aug 8, 2021)

Thank you. Thought I was doing the right thing having vet do the banding. I won't do anymore iodine just so worry as flies here are outrageous. Ewe has time wound flies are going crazy over. How would u keep area clean?


----------



## secuono (Aug 8, 2021)

Pretty normal when the lamb/kid is large when banded.
Sometimes, it's still an open wound when it falls off.
Having the same issue this year on two, one is small enough, but still happened. Thinking of using burdizzo to crush them next year instead.  🤔


----------



## jambi1214 (Aug 8, 2021)

secuono said:


> Pretty normal when the lamb/kid is large when banded.
> Sometimes, it's still an open wound when it falls off.
> Having the same issue this year on two, one is small enough, but still happened. Thinking of using burdizzo to crush them next year instead.  🤔


Are you doing anything to the area or just leaving on it's own to heal?


----------



## secuono (Aug 8, 2021)

jambi1214 said:


> Are you doing anything to the area or just leaving on it's own to heal?


Just daily fly spray. They're in a very grassy yard, so they're staying clean.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 8, 2021)

secuono said:


> Pretty normal when the lamb/kid is large when banded.
> Sometimes, it's still an open wound when it falls off.
> Having the same issue this year on two, one is small enough, but still happened. Thinking of using burdizzo to crush them next year instead.  🤔


I GREATLY prefer cutting out the testicles.  Heals so nice and fast.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 8, 2021)

jambi1214 said:


> Thank you. Thought I was doing the right thing having vet do the banding. I won't do anymore iodine just so worry as flies here are outrageous. Ewe has time wound flies are going crazy over. How would u keep area clean?


Flies can be a huge problem.

Some fly sprays are way more effective than others.

Especially with so many flies, I would check the wound carefully every day for any signs of maggots,  flush clean with saline if needed to clean,  then spray Schreiner's on the wound, and then use a strong fly spray.






I do NOT like herbal fly sprays... the high % permethrin horse fly spray is usually good.


----------



## jambi1214 (Aug 22, 2021)

The wound evened up closing up well within 3 days.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 22, 2021)

Glad that it closed up and all is well....


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 22, 2021)

By the way, Schreiber's is a great healing spray on wounds!!!   Yesterday I saw some in TSC for first time!  Thrilled!!!  Now don't need to order online.


----------

